# Real life to scale conversion



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Is there an online calculator to tell me how large of layout needed to represent real life?

For example, in HO and in N, how many cm is 100 km of real life?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is one for N scale. https://www.model160.com/scale-and-unit-convertsion-tool/

And one for any scale https://exactrail.com/pages/exactrail-calculator


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, seems like a two part question.
The simple answer is HO, 87:1
Meaning a 87 foot long train would be 1 foot long.
A 40' boxcar is 40' dived by 87 or around 5.5 inches.

Now the complicated answer,
My town has a train line running through it.
When I stand at the crossing I can see 200 yards in both directions 
400 yards divided by 87 is around 13.8 feet.
So a truly scale model of my town would be a 13.8 foot long layout with no turns, no switches.

Not what I'm used to seeing in train shows, basements, Christmas displays, etc.

So we tend to hear terms like selective compression, which means I can put two track loops in my space for an oval layout which has scale models but it no a scale town.

If you get my meaning.

Now, let's have another poster reply and explain how scale mountains fit in my 8' ceilings!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The answer is simple: 100 real kilometers would compress to 1.148 km (114,810 cm) in HO (1:87.1). You do better compressing to N (1:160) scale, which would make that same 100km take up a paltry 0.625km (62,500cm). Neither would fit inside a football stadium.

Scale is a proportion of full size. Basically, in the space available to most of us, you can't create anything like a scale distance in miniature, unless it's of a very small area.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Selective compression is paramount in model railroading. If you wanted to model a small airport with a 1 Km runway (0.62 miles) in 1:87 you need over 3 feet if my math is correct.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

3.7664 feet, to be exact.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2018)

You've got the decimal point in the wrong place. A scale mile in HO is 60.6 feet. In N scale it's 33 feet. A scale kilometer in HO is 37.67 feet.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All that math gives me a headache.

Much easier to use a true HO Scale ruler.

https://www.micromark.com/Model-Rr-...MI4pzk8-Dq3QIVh7bACh0cqgYPEAQYAiABEgK_BPD_BwE

It makes conversions simple if you can read a
tape or ruler. You measure the real thing, then
use the HO ruler using it's scale feet and inches.

Don


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

DonR said:


> All that math gives me a headache.
> 
> Much easier to use a true HO Scale ruler.
> 
> ...


But what if you are not measuring in real world feet, but miles or km for the rest of us?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You must have a gigantic layout that requires
conversion of miles or kilometers to HO Scale.

You'll just have to use the formulas provided by
our members. 

For the rest of us with smaller layouts, the Micro Mark
Scale is the thing to use.

It's good for N, HO, S and 0 by the way.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> But what if you are not measuring in real world feet, but miles or km for the rest of us?


There really isn't any practical use for scale miles or km in the space available to most of us. Unless you're building your layout in a stadium sized space, you're not going to be "measuring" the distances so much as having independent vignettes that represent places many miles apart. The actual physical separation on your layout will in no way be comparable to the actual scale distance.

But I don't think you understand what a scale ruler is. It is more like those long measuring tapes. A 1' long ruler is 87 scale feet long in HO, so that actually works rather well for measuring the distances you'd actually be trying to physically represent on your layout.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

DonR said:


> You must have a gigantic layout that requires
> conversion of miles or kilometers to HO Scale.
> 
> You'll just have to use the formulas provided by
> ...


I know that a large layout could happen. I just hate when someone is exacting on the train, but not the rest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

swimmer_spe said:


> I know that a large layout could happen. I just hate when someone is exacting on the train, but not the rest.


Unfortunately it's necessary to compress the scenery. An HO 2 mile branch line would be 120' long. A 10 mile short line would be over 600' long. Even in N scale it would be 330'. If you're modeling a piece of a mainline even a stadium wouldn't be big enough to accurately model the real world.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You need to use your imagination and compression when doing any sort of railroad modeling be it O, HO, or Z.

I have only about 2 scale miles of track but it spans all of southern Bayern and Upper Austria.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> You need to use your imagination and compression when doing any sort of railroad modeling be it O, HO, or Z.
> 
> I have only about 2 scale miles of track but it spans all of southern Bayern and Upper Austria.


Yet if your loco is missing any feature, such as ditch lights, many modelers would loose it.

It sounds like the locos must be accurate to the nth degree, but the rest, who cares.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> Yet if your loco is missing any feature, such as ditch lights, many modelers would loose it.
> 
> It sounds like the locos must be accurate to the nth degree, but the rest, who cares.


I believe that comes down to expectations. When a person pays that much for a piece of equipment, they expect a lot of detail. Otherwise they feel like they didn't get their money's worth.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

swimmer_spe said:


> Yet if your loco is missing any feature, such as ditch lights, many modelers would loose it.
> 
> It sounds like the locos must be accurate to the nth degree, but the rest, who cares.


Those are called rivet counters in the hobby. Not all are that fanatical although you want as much detail as you can afford.

The 'rest' is impractical for most people unless you own a football stadium.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

swimmer_spe said:


> Yet if your loco is missing any feature, such as ditch lights, many modelers would loose it.
> 
> It sounds like the locos must be accurate to the nth degree, but the rest, who cares.


There are different types of model railroads. All of them are OK. The saying goes “Your railroad, your rules”.

Some like traditional or toy like trains, some like semi scale and some like scale with plenty of detail.

I wouldn’t say that model railroaders don’t care about anything but the locos, but as a few have already said, no one has enough space to model miles of an actual railroad. It’s a compromise that has to be accepted. Here is a Wiki page that explains it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_rail


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Scale*

I am sure that everyone that is into any type of transportation , places to visit and such has seen my full sized layout of the United States. Railroads included.. lol thanks to Steven Wright.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

OP here,

Reason I ask this, is part of my layout will eventually have Naval ships. I used to be in the navy and would like to have models of them included. Problem is, one is over 500 feet long.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*re-calibrate*

Navy ship?
Why not start small....


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Dennis461 said:


> Navy ship?
> Why not start small....


Who says I will just plunk it into my layout?

I am doing N scale.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You don't need much room for some types of Naval vessels. Here is one on an HO layout.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> You don't need much room for some types of Naval vessels. Here is one on an HO layout.
> 
> 
> View attachment 468102


Now that's just cheeky!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> You don't need much room for some types of Naval vessels. Here is one on an HO layout.
> 
> 
> View attachment 468102


Been there, done that. Got the Navy Expeditionary Medal. Maybe not QUITE that close to shore, but still.

For the OP, ships are huge, and in full (accurate) scale will take up quite a bit of room. You might be better off using a 1:200 scale model, which will convey the size and presence without taking up quite so much room.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Full scale HO ships can be seen on der Wunderland model railroad in Hamburg and in the many videos that have been made appearing on You Tube.

This will give you some idea of what you are getting into. Of course, N scale won't be as large, but will still be a sizable addition to your railroad.


----------

